
Cell – A Self-Driving Web App Framework - yawz
https://www.celljs.org/
======
untangle
For those familiar with the data-driven mobile dev platform Jasonette [0],
this is Jasonette for the web. Calling Cell a "framework" is a misnomer – it's
a sort of anti-framework.

More clever, innovative app dev tech from the anonymous Ethan (aka
@gliechtenstein). Think different.

(I have no affiliation.)

[0] [http://jasonette.com/](http://jasonette.com/)

